# Abroadies Meet 9th June



## bluebell

Hello everyone !!!

Who is up for a get together ? Giggles has kindly offered rooms in her chateau in the New Forest so a few people could stay there.

I have just been checking flights and they are a bit pricey to Southampton (£120), but it would be worth it if a few of us were going, so what do you all think ?

We could maybe spend all of Saturday together and then have Saturday night out, drinking all those bottles of wine we talked about !! (apart from you bumpy ladies of course !! ).

I have a friend who lives very close to Giggles, so I would stay with her, and would therefore be spending Sunday with my friend, so wouldn't have the whole weekend.

It would be great if people could come. We had such a good time last time !!!

Please can people give a speedy reply, so that I can get my flights booked if necessary ?

Go on, please come (or else ! ), you can do it !!!!!!!!!! 

Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell,
I know that's a lot of cash and you could probably fly to Barcelona for the same money (!) but I'm sure it'll be worth it. I know that I for one am brilliantly scintillating company.   And we so need to drown our sorrows after the last few weeks...

Note to all- for 'château' read partly renovated house with 'beautiful' decor   in many places, including a vile avocado downstairs bog with paint tins and DIY tools in it (not the actual loo, you understand!) , not to mention the amazing dining room. It has to be seen to be believed. That said, there is space for a few of you (2 beds and a blow up lilo!) and more if anyone is happy student-style on the floor. Just wanted to say that 'château' it is not!

Note to self- must warn DH I've said come and stay at ours!   

I think ice creams by the seaside and beers (J2O's for the bumpies if there are any) in the evening are a top idea. It's lovely for walking round here if anyone's up for bringing sensible shoes and looking at the ponies close up. 

Also, we'd need to decide on beer venues. We're in the country here and there's a decent local pub but it's a bit quiet and if we were talking loudly about sperm again I might get a few funny looks the next time we do the pub quiz!! Lymington's 3-4 miles away, could train it or get lift in and taxi back. Is really nice, a few decent pubs and even one tiny nightclub (which is cheesy and sad) and it's yachty, a few hooray Henrys around but then I'm just jealous of their big boats! Good for people watching... There's also Southampton and Bournemouth which are 20 mins train journey either way. I don't go out much to either place any more now that I'm old and boring   but know Southampton much better cos I was a student there. It's a bit townie and chavvy these days and my shirts aren't short enough you see...

So far the roll call is me, you, maybe Bonnie, maybe Crusoe. COME ON LADIES!!! (and gents if you like)
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Bel

Hiya GG & Bluebelle,

I'm absolutely gutted as we are away that weekend...it was booked a while ago and I don't think DH will be impressed if we cancelled. Last time was great and I am so upset that I can't make it this time..especially as we would be drinking wine(my favourite passtime!!). I'm sure you will have a great time and I can't wait to hear all about it! Photo's are a definate this time!!

It has been a terrible time for us abroadies and I'm sure meeting up will help you all...

Lots of love,
Bel,xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bel, nothing's booked yet, would you be able to come if we made it a week later?

I'm also ok for that weekend, and it's further away so maybe flights would be cheaper for Bluebell.

Would so love for you to come.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

I'm happy to be flexible about dates !!

Right, off to eat my curry whilst wathing the rest of Holby City ! 
DH is at the dodgy fancy dress party.  He has gone as Morrisey, so I stole some old national health 'spectaculars' for him from the charity bucket in the opticians !!  (OK so I'll give them back !)
BB xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Paxi

Would love to come - and live near the New Forest so could offer a room if anyone was desperate (and you'd have to be pretty desperate to stay with us...    Is there more info?  Can I bring the boys?  Kitty


----------



## Penelope Positive

I havent actually met any of you yet and am a bit nervous about coming but would really like to meet you all. Would need to check with DH and make sure I can find a puppy sitter but think this would be a real and much need tonic.  Can you put me down as a maybe?

Pen
xx


----------



## Bel

Hiya,

Yes, I could make it the weekend after...but don't want you to have to change plans for me. Would really love to meet you again...be good to have a few drinks also. As Pen says I'm sure it will be a real tonic for us all. Pen, don't be nervous. I was nervous last time at meeting everyone, but after 5 minutes I felt so comfortable!! In fact we all talked so much, that the time passed far too quickly!!

Paxi - Would be good to meet you again too!! 

Lots of love,
Bel,x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Yay! I vote for Sat 21st April so Bel can come- is that ok for everyone else?

Bonnie- I think you were still going to be in the country that weekend, is that right? Hope that's ok for you.

Penelope P- (Pistop? ) Would be lovely to meet you, and don't worry, you won't be Norma No Mates I promise. 
Hope you get a puppy sitter sorted.

Paxi- Would be great to meet you (and the boys but I'm not sure they'd want to be out with us in the evening drinking vino , maybe they could come in the daytime and then you come out with us in the evening since you're local.) Where are you from by the way? I think we've spoken before about it but I've forgotten!   

Bluebell- are the flights any cheaper for the following weekend? Got hold of any frog anti-serum yet?  

Gotta go, lots of garden digging to do.  

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Bug*er Bug*er bug*er, I can't do the weekend of the 21st !  I have a 40th birthday party to go to on Sunday 22nd, and am running a stall for Plantlife (don't ask) on the 21st, so can't make that weekend. 

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!

Howabout 27th / 28th April ??

I already know Bel can't make 4th/5th May, and then I can't make 12th, 19th or 26th May.  I could make 2nd June, but that's ages away !! 

My head hurts now !!

Howabout 2nd June ?  Could everyone make that, or shall we just go for one of those April dates ?  If you decide to go for 21st, then I won't be offended (much !!), I will just have to come next time.  

The other thing I was going to ask  .... a bit cheeky I know, and not meant to be a sob story, but DH and I are REALLY broke after the last tx.  I am unemplyed at the mo (well from end of March when my contract runs out), and may or may not get my job back, and even then not til July.  Normally DH and I take each other away for surprise weekends for our birthdays (in March and April), but we are not doing that this year as we have no dosh, so I feel it isn't fair on him for me to spend £125 on a flight to Southampton.  I could get to Gatwick much cheaper (about £80), so (and here's the cheeky bit !!) .... are there any of you that would be able to pick me up from Gatwick and take me to New Forest ?  I could do Heathrow too if that was easier.  Just to make things more complicated, I wouldn't be going back to Scotland until the Monday evening, which makes it doubly difficult.  Sorry, my geography of things down there is a bit rusty so I don't know how long it would take to get from NF to Gatwick.   If it's several hours, forget I suggested it !!!!!!

BUG*ER BUG*ER BUG*ER !!!

Hmmmm, my head really hurts now.  Think I need a cuppa. 

Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hiya Girls,

I can make the 28th too....but I really won't be offended if you stick to the initial date of the 14th. I will be with you in spirit!! 

Bluebelle - You sound so stressed....hope you feel better after your cuppa. Oh yes and what's this about Plantlife!!!

Gotta go,
Love, Bel,x


----------



## bluebell

Ah 28th April... didn't notice that date !  

Howabout that everyone ?

I would need to check with my friend in New Forest that she is free that w/e too, but that looks promising !

Bluebell xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell,
28th is fine with me too, I'm really flexible (but don't tell everyone  ). I also don't mind waiting until June if that's easier for everyone, but my bezzy mate is getting married on June 1st so I won't be free that weekend! 

Bel's right , you sound stressed hun. Here's a cyber chill-pill from me to you   I know it's supposed to be a frostie but hey, it's chilly...

I can see why you'd want to save the pennies and if we earmarked a weekend further away maybe flights would be cheaper and it would be a weekend people have kept free for longer so more people could come ?

It's a long way away though. 

What does everyone else think?
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello maties !!

Hmmmmm, chum in New Forest can't do 28th April.

I have just given myself a geography lesson and seen that Gatwick and Heathrow are bleedin' miles from New Forest !    

So, it seems 14th out for me too, as I can't afford to fly to S'hampton. 

Howabout we put forward a list of dates for ages away in June/July, and go for whichever most people are free ?  As Giggles says the flights might be cheaper that far ahead. Could we set up one of those table thingies at the start of this thread so we can all sign up to the dates we can do ?  Would just love to be able to find a date we can all do.

Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, you could all do it sooner, e.g. 14th, I won't be offended, honest !! We can always have another one again later !

Thanks for the chill vibes girls ! Wasn't really particularly stressed, just trying to get things moving before the flight prices go up and trying to speedily find much cheapestness way of getting down to your tropical climes, whilst trying to tie you lot in with friend in New Forest !!!   Didn't really want to book a flight unless I know there will be a few of us there.

Right, off to have a nice slab of cake and some Lindor balls !!!!! .... and some wine !!

Nite nite,
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya bluebell

If you IM me the dates you want to choose from

I will add a poll to the thread so everyone can vote on it to find a date good for you all to get together

Emxx


----------



## bluebell

What a star is our Heffalump !!!!!  
I will come back with some dates in June / July.  Is that OK everyone ?
In the meantime, you lot please do go ahead and meet on 14th April if it still works for you !
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks Heffalump and Bluebell,

A poll sounds like a fab idea. 

It would seem a bit miserable meeting up without you Bluebell, but I am off for the Easter hols so if anyone fancies a drinkie at some point over that period ust send me an IM.

Hugs to everyone,
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

OK !!  I will change the thread name so people don't get confused !!
Sorry for the co*k up so far .... **** up in a brewery springs to mind !!
BB xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

I agree, it wouldn't be the same without Bluebelle!! Let's see the best date from the Poll...great idea by the way!!

Lots of love,
Bel,x


----------



## Grumpygirl

I also wondered if it might be a good idea to include people's opinions on where to have the meet so that I don't railroad you lovely lot into coming to see me! The fact that there are donkeys and ice creams may not appeal to some people.  

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

I would LOVE to come down and canoodle with donkeys, so quite happy to be railroaded, but yes, a good idea !!!

Any other suggestions ?

I suppose Stratford would be one.  Also York might be nice ?

Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Donkeys, eh? I'd heard that about you, Bluebell.


----------



## brownowl23

Could do London I have a large place


----------



## bluebell

OK so here I go again ......
My suggested dates are ......

9th June 
30th June
7th July
14th July
28th July

I will ask Heffalump to set up a table now, but can you all post on here to say which of those dates you can make please ? (and then Heffalump will put your dates in the table).

Thank you !!!!
Bluebell xxxx
PS Donkeys have such lovely eyes .. how can a girl resist ?  ... and you know the phrase .. hung like donkey !


----------



## bluebell

Think I personally would like to stick to the New Forest.... it sounds so lovely and after all I'm all excited about the donkeys now.  Also I have my friend there who I want to visit (good friend .. not seen her for 3 years !), so my vote is for Giggles's chateau !

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Me too, cos it's less faff for me , but that's purely selfish!

Thanks for the offer Brownowl, a large place in London, eh? Are you royalty perchance? In which case I'll definitely come to yours just to meet Prince William. 

Have just sat down with my diary and worked out my cycle dates for the next few months as unfortunately I'm waiting for my thyroid bloods to show correct levels for FET. Will know more about my plans for those 2 months in 5 weeks time (early May) If all goes to plan and the results are good I'd be away either the weekends of :
June 2nd 
30th, or 
July 28th. 
I'm also on a school trip 14th July.

Am happy to do other weekends, but in terms of wanting to avoid being on 2ww while having a house full of people (not sure DH would be too pleased actually) I have one hot favourite weekend of *23rd June*! Which Bluebell can't do! 

That said I'm likely to need to wait for FET with my luck being what it has been recently and I'm very loath to plan too far ahead for it as I'd end up never doing anything. 

So, apart from the 3 weekends I've mentioned above I'm free but if I'm in 2ww no-one's allowed to judge the state of my loo or general cleanliness cos to be honest my hygiene goes to pot on 2ww as I sit and veg and fester in my own juices surgically attached to FF for the entire time! So if you lot come down I won't have to chat online, you can smell me in person!!

I have a feeling this is going to be tricky... 

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Abroadies meet up

Please post within this thread for your availability and i will update to find a date for your meet​
9th June 30th June

Bluebell Bluebell
Gigglygirl Paxi
paxi
izzy x
pen

7th July 14th july

Bluebell Bluebell
Gigglygirl Gigglygirl
paxi paxi

28th July

Bluebell
paxi

I do hope that you all manage to find a date that suits you all and have a lovely summers meet
and i look forward to hearing all about your adventures!

Emxx


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Em !!!
Ooooh Giggles, think I'd rather sniff donkeys !  
BB xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tea63

I would love to come but ................ - Any change you would like to have it at my place - we got heaps of room for visitors and I will make sure everything is clean and shiny for you   - can't promise Donkeys, but a cat and possums making noise on the roof at night 
Hope you have fun - will be thinking of you 
Love from Tea


----------



## Paxi

I can do any date - and will leave boys if vino is on offer!  Giggles, you and I should meet - we are of similar age I think (I'm not sure now and if I'm wrong please don't be insulted...) and I think you are a teacher, as am I.  I actually live near Winchester but am perfectly capable of getting in a car...    
Bel, thanks for your IM and I'd love to see you again!
Kitty


----------



## bluebell

That's great Paxi ... let's hope we get a few more and then we can pick a date !!  Exciting !!
Bluebellxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Would love to come but due on 14th June so hard to commit at this stage. If you do have something later in the summer in the London area I would love to pop along if thats ok, but don't think I should pick a date at the minute as not practical.

Hope you have a lovely meet regardless!

roze


----------



## Fidget

<sneaks in>

Would I be able to join you? Giggly isnt all that far from me so would be really easy for me to drop in and out for the evening............ would be nice to meet you all 

Debs
xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

OF COURSE FIDGET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Please don't feel you needed to ask !!!!  Everyone is welcome !!  

Which of the dates can you do ?

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Fidget

Thanks hunni wanted to check as not 'really' one of the girlies if you know what I mean  

  I can do any of them at this point in time    I am not really a billy no mate honest, just we have had a busy few months and have nothing planned after May so all good really  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Fidget, would LOVE for you to come!

And of course you ARE one of us , you're our lovely Mod!

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Yes, DITTO !! How DARE you say you aren't ONE of us .. you are or else !!!!    
So come to the meet or we'll come and get you, won't we Giggles, Donkeys and all !!! 
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Oh bother!  I see the meet up is not not possible over Easter Break!  Well if any of you are about near London- I am in wapping area from 9-22 would love to meet up  if possible just for a coffe or drink.
Can not at all say for Summer asz it all depends on cycles; however if the house is not sold and DP a&nd I are still speaking I do usually spend a great deal of time in London in summer so DD can be with her dad.  So whenever you ladies find a meet up date then I will do my best to join in.

ANd on the selfish side assuming time and money available- I vote Tea's place in Brisbane for a month!  How about it?  Are we all invited for the summer??


----------



## Tea63

yes you are all invited  - would love to have you all here and show you around  - should be able to fit a few people in - and we can always put a few tents up under the Frangipani trees in the garden  But summer for you is winter here - and it does get a bit cold - can get down to 6-7° in the morning and then around 19-22 during the day with sun all day   the last couple of winters we have had visitors from Europe - them wearing summer clothes and asking why is everyone wearing boots, jeans and a fleece - oh the cold Brissie winteres   - and I will have 4 weeks off from late June - would love to have you all 
Love from Tea


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Everyone,
Hurrah....another abroadies meet up.  It was so great seeing people on the last one and finally putting a face to names and things. 

Giggly, fully understand your comment about scaring the locals with our stories of the mens cupboard and the facitlities available in it at various clinics! I think that Lymington sounds like a good plan. 

Fidget, please add me to the list as a preference for the 9th June. I might be a daytime visitor...i'll see if i can swing another stop out with DH. If it is on another weekend, i might still be able to come for the daytime. 

See yous
Izzy x


----------



## bluebell

Izzy.....so pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeased you can come !!  Yippeeeeeeeeeee !!
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo




----------



## longbaygirl

would love to meet you all, not sure if I can leave DH with the babies for a weekend? 

B123 - I'm not far from Wapping - would love to meet up for a coffee if you fancy it - IM me.


----------



## bluebell

Looking like 9th is favourite girlies !!!  ..........9th is my wedding anniversary, so you will all have to buy me chocolates and roses !!  

Let me know if /when you are all ready for me to book my flights !!

Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hiya,

Bluebelle - I've tried to IM you a few times, but your box is full!!! I can't make the 9th as my aunty has arranged a big 60th birthday meal in a hotel near us and the whole family are going. I can't back out as she is really excited. I hope you girls have a great time and I will look forward to the next one...I'll be there in spirit!!

Have a good one girls,

Love,
Bel,x


----------



## coconutkym

hello all abroadie girls.  having a lttle break form tx to investifgate immune issues properly prior to visit for frosties

i can be at a meet anytime, anyplace, anywhere. please count me in. i can train to most places. can we go to australia for xmas?


----------



## Martha Moo

Abroadies meet up

Please post within this thread for your availability and i will update to find a date for your meet​
2nd June 9th June

Bel Bluebell
coconutkym Gigglygirl
Paxi
Izzy
 Coconutkym

23rd June 30th June

Bel Bluebell
coconutkym Paxi
Coconutkym

7th July 14th july

Bluebell Bluebell
Gigglygirl Gigglygirl
paxi paxi
coconutkym coconutkym

28th July

Bluebell
paxi
coconutkym

I do hope that you all manage to find a date that suits you all and have a lovely summers meet
and i look forward to hearing all about your adventures!

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

I have just updated the table with the lastest posts and the ims i have recieved

9th June looks the favourite

I am away for the easter weekend so i will update on monday with any more dates/abroadies

and then perhaps bluebell can look into getting her ticket 

Emxx


----------



## bluebell

Any chance of you coming too Em ?  

Have a lovely Easter away.  Going somewhere nice ?


BBxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Bumpetty bump !!


----------



## Jennifer

I might be able to come and could prob make most of those dates except 23 June


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

Really not sure which of these dates (if any I can do yet) but whatever date you choose I'll be there if I possibly can!


Love Crusoe
x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

I'd so love to come & meet all you lovely ladies face to face but like Crusoe I am still trying to sort out dates & logistics of the day (as I am still fedding little one & she won't take a bottle). I can't do the 9th though, that's for sure, Will post when I have more firm dates.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Yes, just keep posting those dates as it might not be the 9th.  It really needs to be a dte that Giggles can make as she is kinda hosting it !!!
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,
I've been kind of keeping a low profile for a few days as had loads of gardeny jobs on and been covered in mud most of the time, but can do most weekends other than the 2nd June until July. I think I'm going to have to keep July pretty free as we're likely to go for tx then (but can't confirm that until blood results in early May) but I also have another school trip on mid July and DH's birthday, so for me any time up to end June is fine. The last weekend in June is likely to be when I go for tx if all goes well, so before then would be ideal.

Hope that helps, would be nice to decide soonish so poor old Bluebell can book a flight and not have to pay through the nose or flap her way down here on an albatross!

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

bluebell said:


> Any chance of you coming too Em ?
> 
> Have a lovely Easter away. Going somewhere nice ?
> 
> BBxxxx


Hiya Bluebell
am not sure honey
i dont drive so would be coming on public transport i i came
also my birthday is june so depends on when the meet is

will wait to see the final date and then confirm if thats ok

oh and we went to Mablethorpe with willow
had a really relaxed time there with her and my parents came to see us there to (well it was their caravan lol)

I wouldnt be able to do 23rd June but all others look ok atm

Em


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bump! (Can't do the clever cool looking bump, where do I find one?!)

Just to let you all know any time in June is definitely the best for me. If you all still want to come down my way it'll need to be June, if we go for the Midlands again it's less important that I'm around!

Shall we be devils and make a date
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Yes, the 9th looks best doesn't it ?!

I can't do the bouncy bump either !

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

do u mean this one


----------



## Penelope Positive

What does that Bump mean anyway, have seen it all over the place?  I would love to meet you all in person and as things stand am free on the 9th.

Pen
xx


----------



## Fidget

Pen,

it is just a way of moving a thread up the board hun, usually if we want people to look at something specific  

If you want to know how to do it........ / bump without the space between / and b  

Hugs to all

Debs
xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

STOP PRESS ... I HAVE BOOKED MY FLIGHTS !!!!!!!!!!! 

I have booked to fly form Edinburgh to Southampton on Friday 8th June, flying back again on 12th !  I imagine we will meet up for the day on Saturday or Sunday and go for a night out on Saturday.  

What day do you all prefer to meet for the day ?

Hope you can all still come !  

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Bluebell

r u near edinburgh
silly question since thats where ur travelling from

I am not sure i can make it as i am tx in june/july so maybe in yorkshire i will know in 2 wks so can confirm then

if i cant and u r near edinburgh we will be in edinburgh beginning of august 

Em


----------



## bluebell

Em, I am 1.5 hours drive from Edinburgh, so could meet you in August !  Will you be coming up for the festival ?
BB xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Roll up, roll up! Who's up for the meet then?

I have been painting the garage door in preparation for visitors (yeah right!) so you all have to come now!

Bel- was wondering if you were busy on the Sat at your auntie's b'day do, would you consider coming down on the 
Sunda y for a few hours and a cream tea/ice cream? Just an idea since Bluebell will be down for the weekend. I know she'll have other plans too with her friend but it's a thought.

Love 
Giggly
xx


----------



## longbaygirl

Is the meet still on for the 9 June?

Joy


----------



## bluebell

Yes, 9th June !  Hope that means you can come Joy !

I will be around the whole weekend, and we still haven't finalised which bits of the weekend we are meeting, but the eveing of the 9th is a cert, eh Giggles ?!

BBxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Yes, BB but I'm never drinking EVER again. Well maybe I might but good job it's a month away! 

Love
Not very Giggly With a Hangover
xx


----------



## bluebell

That's fine as I'm not very good at drinking any more anyway !  If I have too much I just feel sick and want my bed.  Too out of practice !
BBxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

anymore for anymore


----------



## Penelope Positive

I'm still hoping to come, just need to organise a doggy sitter  

Will let you know very soon.

Pen
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone, 
Thought I'd just bump this up a bit since it's less than 2 weeks away now!!!!!!!

Hope there are a few takers, shall we check who's coming, or at least intending to?

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

heres a roll call of people who are coming

Bluebell
gigglygirl
paxi
izzy
coconutkym


to confirm

Jennifer
penelope positive
fidget 
longbaygirl


As much as i would love to come i cant unfortunately as i have an unpleasant procedure to have on the 8th but will try to make a future meet  

Em


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi Heffalump,
Thanks for the roll call, you sweetie, you.  

Just wanted to wish you luck for your procedure and hope it isn't as unpleasant as you're expecting.    

Hugs and love,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Giggly,

Can you give us some logistics i.e. where we are meeting, timings, local B&B's or hotels?

Thanks Hun
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Of course, Pen.

Apologies for those of you wanting details, I've been away for a while and a bit busy (excuses excuses!) but since it's local to me I've been less stressed about sorting this meet out. A bit too blase perhaps... 

Accommodation:
Bluebell is staying with a friend nearby and I believe Izzy is staying with me. There is also floor space for the non fussy and plenty of B&Bs around. There are campsites as well, being the New Forest. I can send a link to anyone who wants to know where to stay. 

I think the plan is to spend Saturday afternoon and evening together, or maybe some of Sunday if people fancy an ice cream by the sea. I was thinking of a nice long lunch and a walk on the Saturday to look at the baby foals (here's hoping the weather cheers up) and then a night out in Lymington.

I thought we'd eat out- any objections to pizza/pasta? We have an Ask in town and it usually suits most tastes and isn't outrageously expensive. Also is central so can go to the pub afterwards.

Basically people could join us at any point, for either the whole time or just for some of the time.

I'm happy to send people that IM me my address and phone number if you're interested in coming, plus am open to suggestions if anyone wants to make any.

I'm really looking forward to it!

Hugs to you all,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Well done Giggles !!

Sorry ... sooooper quick message as life is frantic at the mo, but that all sounds great ! I'm up for all of that.  Will we need to get a taxi to / from Lymington ?  How far is Tiptoe (where I am staying) from you ?  
I will IM everyone who said they are coming to see if they still are !
Can't wait tooooooooooooooo !

Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi Bloobs,

I'll investigate a taxi back from Lymington, we can leave my car there and collect it in the am. There's also a train from Lymington to Sway, but not sure what time the last one is. Will check, but the train doesn't go to Tiptoe anyway so perhaps we'll just taxi it. 

Don't worry about getting from Tiptoe, I'll pick you up, it's just 2 miles away from us. Bring your crash helmet and I'll be your chauffeur... 

Love
Gigglerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there,
Just to let you all know I've booked some lovely weather for next weekend. Also George Clooney and the lovely bare-bummed man from the Lacoste ad on the telly will be serving our drinks on our night out. Such organisation...  

Seriously, have been praying to the weather Gods for a weekend like this one. Have had a bbq with my family in the garden and been feeling all summery. Baby foals everywhere in the forest too. Let's hope it sticks.

Love 
Giggly
xx


----------



## Fidget

Sorry Girls, DF has organised for us to go camping in Swanage this weekend.............. yet another reason to   him...........

I hope you all have a fabulous time though  

Love n hugs

Debs
xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Guess what ... I have to run home early as I have a job interview on Monday, so I have to leave Monday morning instead of Tuesday night !   
But that doesn't affect our meet so I can still pat George Clooney and feed him apples and go on a date with a foal and play with bare bums and eat candy floss......
Giggles, all sounds good re rally driving me to your house.  I will phone nearer the time to arrange properly.  
Won't be able to meeto n Sunday now as need to spend time with my chum as going back earlier ... aaaarrrggggghhhhhhh  ............now have to pay an extra £100 on my flight after all that organising !      

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Have booked the table at the restaurant for 7.30 and booked the lovely weather for the whole weekend.  

Now just wondering who's coming?!

Bluebell, it's you and me, babe! And a few others I hope...  I sent a few IMs out today to see which of the reprobates who said they'd come can still make it. Lovely weather, great company, donkeys, pizza, pasta, ponies, George Clooney, what more can a girl ask for?! Roll up, roll up!

Love 
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS Bluebell, you'll need to send me your moby again as I don't have it on my phone any more. Sieve brain lost it.    Doh!


----------



## Martha Moo

Heffalump said:


> Hiya
> 
> heres a roll call of people who are coming
> 
> Bluebell
> gigglygirl
> izzy
> penelope positive
> 
> to confirm
> 
> Jennifer
> coconutkym
> longbaygirl
> paxi
> 
> Em


Does that little list help


----------



## Bel

Hi girls,

I'm so gutted I am unable to meet up with you this weekend....If I din't have my Aunties 60th to attend I would definately be there. Weather sounds wonderful and I'm sure with complete nutters like Gigglygirl and Bluebelle there, you will have a whale of a time. I will be with you in spirit girls!! Have a drink for me,

Lots of love,
Bel,xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all,

I am now a deffo! and will be there for as long as you can put up with me, aiming to head down Saturday for lunch with my Doggy (couldnt palm him off for the weekend so thought he could come with me)  

Looking forward to meeting everyone (I'll be the shy nervous one, who hasnt met anyone before, at the back with a big fluffy Golden Retriever) 

Will be really great to put names to faces after all this time.

If anyone needs a lift from the Winchester/Southampton area just shout - as long as you dont mind doggy breath in your ear! I would be happy to pick you up on my way down

Pen
xx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello
I've been off galovanting (lucky me!) and had a couple of weeks in Canada and Cornwall and now i'm back and all dh's holiday is used up unitl next April!  

Anyway, very pleased to see that the meet is still happening. I am coming down for the lunch and the Sat afternoon but then i'll drive back up because DH had baby all last weekend when i was at a hen do in Marbella (pretended to all of my friends that i hadn't ever been there before. Think i've lost my place in heaven!). 

giggly, thank you so much for the offer of the spare room but dh wants me back! I will IM you later anyway to let you know exactly what i am doing. 

So much looking forward to seeing Bluebell, Giggly and meeting Pen Pos. Hope there might be some more people as well (apart from the lovely doggie!). If not, looking forward to catching up with you in the beautiful New Forest. 

Izzy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

So sorry I can't be with you this weekend. Its just logisitics of getting someone to look after Bella.

I hope you have an absolutely fab time!

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bel- so sorry you can't make it hun, we'll miss you.   Complete nutter, moi? Bluebell though, I agree with you there!  
Hope your auntie enjoys her party and appreciates the sacrifices you have made to be with her for the night.  

Izzy- got your IM, thanks. Really looking forward to meeting up with you again.   You are welcome to stay anytime. 

Pen- brilliant news you're coming! I was thinking it might be just me and Bluebell on a hot date looking like a right pair. 

Sasha- sorry you can't make it, would have been lovely to meet you. maybe you could come just for the lovely sunny afternoon and we could all meet Bella. Of course I have no idea where you live and how feasible that is!

Any more takers? If the weather's really lovely like it's looking I'll probably make us a picnic for the forest instead of lunch out as it's just so nice. Have to wait and check out the weather is actually looking as nice as promised.  

Hugs to all
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Yippeeeeeeeee, after all that planning our date is nearly here !

I wouldn't have minded just you and me Giggles but I'm also sooo pleased that Pen and Izzy are coming too !

What time shall we meet ?  I was expecting to come to yours (Giggy !) around lunch time .. maybe 12.30 or so ?  How does that sound ?  Then (if it's OK with you) I will stay at yours all day and evening and then go back to Tiptoe after our meal out, by Taxi, foal, train or George Clooney.  I need to be not too late now (ie no clubbing until 3.00am !) as I have the interview now on Monday so have to be up at crack of dawn to get plane back up North !

Byeeeeeeee, and see ya Sat !

Blooooooobs xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hiya

Please can someone post a postcode so I can see how far it is and how long it might take to get there - I would need to come with dp and the girls if people were ok with that - and we probably wouldn't stay long (in the afternoon) but I would love to meet you !

Also, which afternoon are you meeting ?  Sat/Sun ?

No promises but will def see what I can do 

xx


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooh, really hope you can come Jennifer, and yes bring DP, DS, and the girls ... the more the merrier !  We are meeting Sat lunch and all Sat afternoon and then going for a meal Sat night too.  You have my mobile number already so we can stay in touch to say where we are as we will probably be out patting George Clooney and ponies in the New Forest during the day !

Giggles will know somewhere we could meet you for afternoon tea or something ?

See you all Sat !

Love Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone- ooh I'm so excited! 

Jennifer- have sent you an IM with my address and numbers etc. Sooooooooo hope you can come.   The tribe are very welcome.

Izzy- same to you, bring them along by all means if they want to come. 

Pen & I are bringing our dogs for the picnic, which isn't quite the same as a baby but ours is great with kids and Pen's sounds lovely too. Mine will be too busy sniffing for rabbits or leftovers anyway.  

Only thing is food, I was planning to cater for us 4 (plus maybe Izzy's DH) but if you want to join us for a picnic, Jennifer, let me know and I'll bring a bit more. I always do far too much food anyway so I wouldn't worry too much come to think of it!

There is a lovely tea rooms near us in a converted station for later if anyone wants to go there.

Off to finish off the concreting job... We've just moved 3/12 tons of concrete to the bottom of the garden and I ming! Promise to shower before tomorrow.  

See you all tomorrow!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Dear minger and the 9th of June picniccers !  See you tomorrow !  Don't worry about bringing too much food Giggles, although it is really sweet of you.  I don't want you to have too much trouble /expense.  I've been to that tearoom before ... yes, it's lovely !
No probs for me about the doggies.. I love doggies !
Right, off to get a plane in a few hours !
BB xxxxxxxxxxxx
PS It's mine and DHs anniversary on 9th, so I hope you are all feeling romantic as a substitute !


----------



## RSMUM

HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME ALL YOU HAPPY PICNICKERS!!!

Wish I could be there!

Loads of cyber hugs to you all

D X


----------



## longbaygirl

Sorry - I would have loved to join you, but it is two hours on the train from Waterloo - a four hour round trip!

Maybe we can do the next one in London.

Have a great time.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

Just wanted to wish you all a happy meet

Hope you have lots of fun and laughs!

enjoy yourselves

Look forward to hearing all about it sun/mon and beyond

And 

Bluebell  and  for your job interview

EM


----------



## Tea63

Sorry that I can't join you - would have loved to meet up with you all - and sorry that you didn't come this way - but then again it's too cold here anyway   - But maybe you would like to come next year 
Hope you will have a great time  
Tea


----------



## Jennifer

Hi All

Just wanted to say it was lovely to meet you all yesterday 

After the saga of me leaving my handbag and having to drive back for it   I had the perfect excuse to stop off at The Burley Arms on the way home and have dinner   There were donkeys walking through the streets and looking in the shop windows which we thought was very funny.  I wish I had taken some pics but our camera was in the boot.  

Thanks for organising it and making the lovely food Giggly    What a fab place to live !!  We loved the New Forest and will be down again soon to see the ponies and go walking, perhaps we could pop in for a cuppa and see you when we come back 

Bluebell - Fab, fab, fab to meet you at long last !  I can't believe we have 'known' eachother for almost 3 years now      I hope its not 3 years before we meet up again !!!

Izzy - Your little boy is scrummy !  It was lovely to meet you and your family   Can you let me know the name of your campsite so I can have a look online please ?  Hopefully see you at our camping meet 

PenP - Great to meet you and your lovely dog   I am sorry you had to leave early - I hope you enjoyed the rest of your weekend though.  Wishing you just a short wait before a donor is found for you    Will look out for your posts as promised 

Love to you all
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Izzy x

Hey girls

It was fab to meet you and your doggies on Sat. Giggly, you are the Nigella of the New forest....you made us all feel so welcome and your garden is so tranquil. A great location for a meet. 

Giggly, your inbox is currently full because i have tried to IM you! 

Hope you all got home safe and sound (eventually Jennifer!). 

Take care
Izzy xx


----------

